# One of the prettiest.



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

It`s not mine, but I`m familiar with this Newnan. Found in the Ocala Florida area and made of agatized coral, it`s called the Coral Snake Newnan. It is a beauty.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2019)

That is a masterpiece.


----------



## ancienttrails (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not mine, but I`m familiar with this Newnan. Found in the Ocala Florida area and made of agatized coral, it`s called the Coral Snake Newnan. It is a beauty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978093


Wow no doubt a true work of incredible art.


----------



## dtala (Aug 1, 2019)

absolutely incredible point.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 1, 2019)

Ceremony piece ? My buddy found a large one like that made of quartz with a gold vein in it. It was down stream from a gold mine that is still in operation. That one there is a beauty.


----------



## Sixes (Aug 1, 2019)

Amazing


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 1, 2019)

The flaking is just incredible.  I would definitely say ceremonial blade or burial item.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 1, 2019)

Real nice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

I don`t know if it was ceremonial or not. The makers of this type and Hillsborough points were masters of the art, and coral is some beautiful stone of varied colors.  This point was found in a neighboring county of where the Batwing Cache was found.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 1, 2019)

I know a diver in N.Fl that has some from the gulf. Back when it was dry. 
His house is a  museum. 

Great points. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2019)

I used to know a guy from Florida that had an amazing collection of Newnan and Hillsboro points, mostly coral, and mostly with river patina.


----------



## antharper (Aug 1, 2019)

That is amazing , thanks for sharing !


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 1, 2019)

Awesome Point!!!


----------



## Willjo (Aug 2, 2019)

That one is good enough to be in the Best of the Best book page 116


----------



## Big7 (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not mine, but I`m familiar with this Newnan. Found in the Ocala Florida area and made of agatized coral, it`s called the Coral Snake Newnan. It is a beauty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978093



First dumb question. Is that real coral- as in the kind that makes up reefs in the ocean. It get's really hard after it dies.

Next not so dumb question. Can you snap a pic with the points and a quarter or 50 cent piece for scale? Whatever it is it's got some pretty colors.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2019)

Big7 said:


> First dumb question. Is that real coral- as in the kind that makes up reefs in the ocean. It get's really hard after it dies.
> 
> Next not so dumb question. Can you snap a pic with the points and a quarter or 50 cent piece for scale? Whatever it is it's got some pretty colors.




Yes, it is real coral. It`s gone through a change over the millions of years since it was what we think of as coral. I`m not a geologist so that`s all I know about it. I borrowed this picture with permission, so I don`t have anymore. Seems like the point was in the 5 inch long class.

I have a coral head somewhere in my rock pile I`ll dig out and get a picture to post here. Here`s the Batwing Cache I mentioned above. I took this picture myself, with permission from the owner of the Cache. These Hillsborough`s were from about two to four inches long. Each one is a masterpiece.


----------



## Duff (Aug 2, 2019)

Amazing!!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 2, 2019)

Very nice ! We have a guy close by that has a whole room dedicated to points and other implements. You guys would have a stroke. He's an old guy now. If you need to know anything that you already don't- He's your man. He has them all grouped in some manner. Walls, glass floor cases. Thousands of them.?
 If you ever get up this way, I'll introduce you to him. He has a son my age. That's how I got to see all that cool stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Very nice ! We have a guy close by that has a whole room dedicated to points and other implements. You guys would have a stroke. He's an old guy now. If you need to know anything that you already don't- He's your man. He has them all grouped in some manner. Walls, glass floor cases. Thousands of them.?
> If you ever get up this way, I'll introduce you to him. He has a son my age. That's how I got to see all that cool stuff.



Many of the better collections never get seen except by a few. A late friend of mine had the biggest collection I have ever seen in my life. Everything personally found on his Dougherty County farm. His collection spanned from Paleo to post Spanish contact. One field he could plow, let it rain on it, and he really did need a wagon or wheelbar to get them back to the house. His place was one of two here in Southwest Georgia that were the best multi-occupational sites I have ever seen or heard of. And no professional archaeologist ever set foot on the place or saw the collection. He had hundreds of thousands of pieces.


----------



## marshallknight (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice!  Beautiful points.


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 2, 2019)

Unreal.


----------



## GLS (Aug 2, 2019)

If that point were on the market/auction, any idea of the ball park range of value?  It wouldn't surprise me if it were 5 digits.  Gil


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Many of the better collections never get seen except by a few. A late friend of mine had the biggest collection I have ever seen in my life. Everything personally found on his Dougherty County farm. His collection spanned from Paleo to post Spanish contact. One field he could plow, let it rain on it, and he really did need a wagon or wheelbar to get them back to the house. His place was one of two here in Southwest Georgia that were the best multi-occupational sites I have ever seen or heard of. And no professional archaeologist ever set foot on the place or saw the collection. He had hundreds of thousands of pieces.


He lost a bunch of his points to theft before he died too....sad. He was nice enough to give me a Clovis before he passed. I was astounded.

By the way, have you ever seen the point called “Big Red”? I’ve only seen pics Nick, but one of my farmer friends here in Lee has actually seen it in person. No, he was not allowed to touch, much less hold it. It’s another other worldly point.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2019)

GLS said:


> If that point were on the market/auction, any idea of the ball park range of value?  It wouldn't surprise me if it were 5 digits.  Gil




At least that much, Gil. It`s a once in a lifetime blade.




godogs57 said:


> He lost a bunch of his points to theft before he died too....sad. He was nice enough to give me a Clovis before he passed. I was astounded.
> 
> By the way, have you ever seen the point called “Big Red”? I’ve only seen pics Nick, but one of my farmer friends here in Lee has actually seen it in person. No, he was not allowed to touch, much less hold it. It’s another other worldly point.



If it`s the bull tongue Simpson I`m thinking of, I have. I saw it at a show about 15 years ago. And you`re right, it doesn`t look real. Almost too pretty to throw into a mammoth or horse. I would have loved to watch both those knappers work the stone.


----------



## oppthepop (Aug 5, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not mine, but I`m familiar with this Newnan. Found in the Ocala Florida area and made of agatized coral, it`s called the Coral Snake Newnan. It is a beauty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978093


Wow - Speechless......................


----------

